# just curious,,,what sign are you?



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

I dont really believe in zodiac signs but sometimes its uncanny that alot of the characteristics are the same in many of the people I know. Unfortunatly I dont know any Aquarians like myself to compare my crazy brain to...so, what sign are you :wink:


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i'm an aries...


----------



## The Heretic (Feb 3, 2006)

Virgo. My Dad studied astrology big time, does that and Tarot readings.
I'm a sceptic and not a "typical Virgo". Personally i think my Dad is a charlotan. ha ha


----------



## bedina (Nov 20, 2005)

I am a Taurus and my ascendant is a Leo.
Moon in Leo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

Sagittarius.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

chiara said:


> I dont really believe in zodiac signs but sometimes its uncanny that alot of the characteristics are the same in many of the people I know. Unfortunatly I dont know any Aquarians like myself to compare my crazy brain to...so, what sign are you :wink:


Don't forget your moon sign and ascendant.

Sun: Scorpio
Moon: Gemini
Ascendant: Scorpio

Jeff


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

1A... I have no idea..


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I was told I was on the cusp between cancer and leo.. whatever that means.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

well im bored today and you got me wondering so i looked up this cusp business... though ive never thought much of this stuff...

-- Possess the inward and sensitive traits inherent in Cancer --
-- Possess the outward and fiery traits inherent in Leo --
-- Tend to have rather overly sensitve personalities --
-- Prone to movement...both physically and emotionally --
-- Life is prone to be focused on strength and grace --
-- Often lacking in self-discipline --
-- Apt to dwell on the past --
-- Need to learn to live for the moment --
-- Vibrant and energetic --
-- Blessed with an emotional oreintation to life--
-- Often has a lot of pride but low self-esteem at the same time--

lacking self disapline... dwelling on the past... need to learn to live for the moment.. overly sensitive... heh.. thats me alright.. 
:roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

Leo


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Cancer, the crab :wink:


----------



## Larka (Dec 16, 2005)

Capricorn Aquarius cusp. Technically Aquarius.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

Scorpio


----------



## subtlerobot (Oct 15, 2005)

cancer


----------



## alexishoward (Feb 1, 2006)

I am a Gemini: sing of the twins....hmmm.....


----------



## julie13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sagitarius


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

gemeni


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

virgo. I really no nothing about signs.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

aquarius


----------



## distantdawn (Dec 17, 2005)

<--------sagittarius. so irresponsible.-------->


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I am a Scorpio but I too do not put much stock in this.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

pisces sun moon and ascending


----------



## ComplicatedFool (Dec 19, 2005)

Scorpio


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

Sagittarius


----------



## Byrde (Aug 10, 2004)

AQUARIUS


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Aquarius. My birthday was yesterday

Moon in Sag.

Unsure of rising.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

Leo


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Pisces.


----------



## pushit (Aug 3, 2006)

Sun: Cancer, but I'm on the cusp of Gemini and Cancer
Moon: Aquarius
Ascendant: Virgo


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

pisces


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Well there goes a correlation with DP and astrology....


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

lolz, and what-have-you.

Aries


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Leo...and my b'day is coming up soon, if anyone wants to give me a present. :wink:

Moved to That's Life.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm a Sagitarrius.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Virgo the dirty, whoring, virgin.

September 8th, 1971. I'm nearly 35. Sob.


----------



## choglapop (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm A Libra.


----------

